# Newest Edition...



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

...to my ever growing collection is a Kahr CM9. Been reading a lot of positve reviews and also looking for very small, thin 9mm to rotate into my carry options. No range report yet, but love the smooth DAO trigger and was very impressed with the aggressive grip. Broke it down, cleaned it up and lubed it. Looks like it will need a break-in period like my CZ... it's a tight fitting handgun.








Still hunting down extended mags (any leads are appreciated).


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Sweet carry piece. I fired a friend's a while back, was favorably impressed.

Is this the mag you are looking for?
Kahr Mag Kahr CM9 CW9 K9 MK9 P9 PM9 9mm Luger 8-Round SS Grip
MidwayUSA also has other Kahr mags in stock.

Brownells has several different types/capacities, too:
http://www.brownells.com/magazines/...magazines-prod57175.aspx?avs|Make_3=Kahr Arms


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Yes, actually... I figured Midway & Brownell's would still be "out of stock" like they have been most of the year, lol.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Yeah, they come and go, ebb and flow. 

Like the old barkers used to say, "Get 'em while they're hot!" :mrgreen:


----------

